
Linus Tech Tips Launches Floatplane - humbfool2
https://youtu.be/oOOOfZWXPu4
======
coddle-hark
I’m interested to see how this plays out. I subscribed to LTT on Floatplane a
couple of weeks ago but the lack of iOS app combined with the kind of
unfinished feel of the website made the experience not very pleasant.

I really like the idea of paying for content though.

------
ryzvonusef
How will compare to Nebula?

